# Brizzle Boy Destroys Cheltenham



## hipipol (Apr 14, 2014)

Ace!!


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 15, 2014)

Has he claimed it as one of his yet? I'm not entirely convinced it's by him. There's no shading, the stencil cut looks all photoshop, and it's not especially witty.


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2014)

I find it really, really annoying when people refer to Bristol as Brizzle.

Sorry.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 15, 2014)

And I'm pretty sure chezzers is still standing.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 15, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> And I'm pretty sure chezzers is still standing.



Snot chezzers tis 'Nam.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 15, 2014)

Do people still use payphones.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

Geri said:


> I find it really, really annoying when people refer to Bristol as Brizzle.
> 
> Sorry.


True story. Equivalent of saying 'Lahndan' or 'Biiiiiirmingam'


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

Only 3 types of people say brizzle -

1) People flogging t-shirts
2) Students
3) Middle class people without an accent who moved elsewhere to be students and never came back
4) Media wankers from elsewhere doing yet another fucking piece on massive attack etc


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 20, 2014)

Outsider yes, but I like Bristol a lot. Have never said 'Brizzle' in my life, however drunk I may have been ...


----------

